# Breeders In Oklahoma?



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

My Ex/Bestfriend (he's my ex boyfriend but we're still good friend's) leaves to Oklahoma in December.... And I am wondering if there's any breeders out there.... I am not sure what part he is going to be in but I am trying get see if by the time he comes back/ visits Chicago (which will be a long awhile) he could bring one for me  which would be good timing since I gotta get a job first


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There are a couple listed on the Hedgehog Breeder's Alliance: http://www.hedgehogbreederalliance.org/oklahoma.htm


----------

